# TTL vs VAT



## yvokinevo (Feb 11, 2016)

First post... i'll try to keep this brief.

The bullet points:

- Been dreaming of European Delivery probably longer than most chicks dream about their perfect wedding
- Talked to the dealer about ordering an A3 e-tron but forgot to ask about TTL and VAT. *Is TTL included in the final price before taking delivery in Germany? Do you have to pay VAT, too? Is the VAT refunded?*
- I'm really hoping this is all finalized this year so I can pick up the car in October for our first wedding anniversary/honeymoon but the hubby isn't a car guy so need to figure out a way to convince him that this is going to be a great experience!
- Also considering trying to schedule deliver with the last DTM race of the season in Hockenheim.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Follow your dreams, plan judiciously and have a superlative time in Germany. 

VAT is no longer required from the US - it ended in mid 2015. I purchased the car exactly as if I was taking local delivery in New York. You should get at least a 5% discount of MSRP and all the goodies thrown in from Audi in Ingolstadt. You have plenty of time before October. Between Octoberfest, the open roads, the Romaric route into southern Bavaria it should be an absolute cracker.


----------

